# Build Along-Self Bow-(pictures)



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2008)

I started a new bow project this morning, might as well make it a build along if anyone is interested .

Dogwood stave roughed out, 70 inches long 1/3/4 inches wide and about 3/4 inches at the tips. I will probably narrow the tips a little more. The roughed out bow is reflexed-deflexed a little, so I don't know what my target draw weight will be yet. I have made a bow out of Dogwood before and its a good tough whitewood for self bows!

I cut in the arrow shelf and the string nocks, now for the tillering and sanding process, it will take a while with this ! The wood was cut last winter and has been drying for months. A project like this gives an old retired man something to do in his spare,,well retired state of time! Picture of my shop, full of junk that I need to get rid of! The bow leaning up beside my car. I had more but they did not upload for some reason! 

I hope it comes out good,,we will see !


----------



## Al33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Definitely interested!!!!

You are right, it has the reflex deflex for sure. Looks like it going to be a nice one. 

Do you have to chase the rings on the Dogwood like with Osage?


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 6, 2008)

Bring it on!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2008)

Al33, no, I don't chase the rings on the Dogwood. The back of the bow is the outside of the tree with the bark off. I even leave some of the sap wood on my bows most of the time,,I want them to look a bit primitive. I leave a few gouges and scars from the stanley sure form rasp as well. I don't sand it smooth like most people do. 

I want to build an osage bow,,but I can't seem to find the right piece of wood or when I do, someone else wants that osage stave worse than I do.

Red cedar makes a pretty bow, its soft wood but tough and springy and easy to work with. The Dogwood is a bit tougher but not bad at all...

I will keep you guys posted on my progress...Thanks..


----------



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I did a lot of tillering and sanding this morning and afternoon on the new bow. I cut a tillering string for it and that shows me I just need to sand some more for now. I am flexing the bow with the tillering string to start breaking it in.. I even drew it a few inches, its draws very smooth so far. 

I still don't know about the draw weight, I have to put it on the scales in a day or so. Maybe,,,45 lbs with this one,,if it does go that high I will be very satisfied...

Getting ready to make the flemish bow string for the new bow now...

Two Dogs that are not worth killing,,suppose to be guarding the yard..Yeah,,they got the life of Riley !


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep post as you can, would love to see the progress


----------



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2008)

Flemish string built and on the bow, looks like I have a lot more tillering to do. This one is a bit tricky to tiller, I am used to straight flat bows !!

Its too hot out to continue with the project today,,I will wait until the cool of tomorrow's early morning to get started again! Especially since the wife won't let me tiller the bow in the house!!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 7, 2008)

Yesterday after it cooled down a bit,,I went out and did more tillering on the new bow. I have it pulling 44 lbs at 27 inches. I braced the bow with the new string and shot it a couple times, it shoots pretty good. 

Then I left it braced for a few hours, when I went back all the reflex-deflex was about out of it. That kinda tells me the wood isn't dry enough yet. So this morning I put it back on the deflex-reflex jig and I am going to let it stay now for a couple more months or so. It needs to dry more. Dogwood is tough, you can bend the heck out of it and it won't crack!

A few more pics, one of the bow, my boats in my shop,,ready for Sea Trout fishing starting next month,, and the place where we hang our hats ofter a bit of wind,,driveway is littered with debris! A few bows hanging in my shop as well !

I will have to continue this build along later !!


----------



## SOS (Aug 17, 2008)

More!  Got a neighbor with a dogwood tree that may be coming down....hmmmmm.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 18, 2008)

Redbow said:


> ...I am going to use Polk Salad weed berries to stain it red. We have a big Polk Salad weed in our back yard that I have been saving for just that purpose...



I know a fella down this way that would take offense to your calling Poke Salad a "weed."  

To him, it's a highly respected and sought after food source.


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet! The color is awesome. Good job.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice touch with the polk berries


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice, and it is pretty!


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awsome!  Im reading some books getting ready to start on my first one.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Aug 28, 2008)

That is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.  What other kinds of wood can I use for a bow?  If I cut down a dogwood tree that size my wife would have my head.  Also, approximately how large (diameter) of a tree should I use?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice. I'm going to be doing one pretty soon myself. Just gotta read a bit more and find a chunk o wood.


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Redbow, Thanks for all the info and advice you sent me.  I cant wait to get started!


----------

